# Number of Smoke Detectors on one System



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Sounds like you're in way over your head.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

nyr114 said:


> I'm wiring a store that has been gutted. I'm running new circuits to a new panel, etc. The store has several apartments above and another store adjacent (all one building). Long story short, I found out that there are eighteen smoke detectors connected to each other on the same system (not including the ones I'm installing). I believe that a special fire system should be installed in this building. I brought this up to the landlord as well as to the head contractor on the job. I was told in response that the system is fine and no fire inspection is needed for this job. They told me to my face that we are going to just sweep it under the rug because nobody wants to pay for a new fire system.
> 
> As the licensed electrician on the job, am I responsible if the smoke detectors that I hook up cause the others not to work properly? I am going to contact the fire department and advise them that no fire inspection was even conducted. The job is also about to be sheetrocked. What are your thoughts on this situation?




Yes, You are entirely and solely responsible, If you modify or add to and do not bring it to their attention.

The same is true if you add to,modify or otherwise affect to the existing system.

Your responsibility to this project is to secure all permits for the work,this,I would assume,to include the fire alarm permit,in conjunction with the electrical permit.

So in short, if you touch it you own it. The GC is off the hook.

You are the professional on the job and the GC relies on your knowledge and expertise.

Check out NFPA 72 also- I learned some things.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

There's a lot there, but you may be covered under the Rehab Sub Code

http://www.state.nj.us/dca/divisions/codes/codreg/pdf_regs/njac_5_23_6.pdf

Check with the EI or the AHJ.


----------



## Wibber (Feb 3, 2010)

Are there 28 smoke detectors or 28 smoke alarms?


----------



## nyr114 (Feb 14, 2011)

leland said:


> Yes, You are entirely and solely responsible, If you modify or add to and do not bring it to their attention.
> 
> The same is true if you add to,modify or otherwise affect to the existing system.
> 
> ...


I did secure a fire permit. From what I know a fire inspection was not performed or it has passed through. Obviously I am the only one who cares if people are in danger. Oh well.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

as a liscensed professional, i would feel compelled to make sure that all smoke alarms are up to code no matter where it takes me.. next unit or next block. as far as the GC is concerned i would explain that it is now my a** on the line and it will have to be by the rules set forth to me by AHJ. if he will sign off then so will i, but not until. Keep in mind if it catches fire for any reason, you can never get a life back and i personally couldnt live with that. (and if you could you wouldnt have asked)


----------



## Maccas (May 18, 2011)

nyr114 said:


> I'm wiring a store that has been gutted. I'm running new circuits to a new panel, etc. The store has several apartments above and another store adjacent (all one building). Long story short, I found out that there are eighteen smoke detectors connected to each other on the same system (not including the ones I'm installing). I believe that a special fire system should be installed in this building. I brought this up to the landlord as well as to the head contractor on the job. I was told in response that the system is fine and no fire inspection is needed for this job. They told me to my face that we are going to just sweep it under the rug because nobody wants to pay for a new fire system.
> 
> As the licensed electrician on the job, am I responsible if the smoke detectors that I hook up cause the others not to work properly? I am going to contact the fire department and advise them that no fire inspection was even conducted. The job is also about to be sheetrocked. What are your thoughts on this situation?


Hi mate, yes you are responsible and if you weren't to act on what you have heard you would be a fool, the best person to contact is your local fire officer , you should be able to find him at your local council, he will come out to the property and tell them exactly what they are required to do by law, by the sound of it yes they do need a zonal fire alarm panel/system, you will probably fond put they don't want him there as it will not just be a fire alarm system it will also be fire doors/insumecent strips etc , don't think I slept that correct but hay you het the gist, hope you find this helpul pal


----------

